

Why I don't read at work - mijustin
http://justinjackson.ca/why-i-dont-read-at-work/

======
GuiA
>When the French go for lunch, they order only the best: the best wine, the
best bread, the best entree. They sit and enjoy every bite.

As a French man who had a rushed McDonald's for lunch yesterday, I find this
amusing :)

~~~
mijustin
Ha ha. Get back to having long lunches! ;)

